# Problème de connexion VGA avec TV Philips



## tatooye (20 Juin 2010)

Bonjour a tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  et merci d'avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bon voila je vous explique ma situation avant j'avais une tv Samsung  32" (série 3000 je crois) et je pouvais sans problème brancher mon  Macbook allu 2.4 dessus en VGA en capot fermer ou ouvert avec un clavier  sans fil  Apple et souri de même marque 

 tout fonctionnais sans problème la tv était bien reconnue pare le  Macbook  et le Mac lui pare la tv  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Il y a de sa 2 ou 3 semaine que j'ai un nouveau téléviseur une  Philips au LED 102cm série 5000 celle si pour être exacte http://www.consumer.phil_i_ps.com/c/televiseurs/serie-5000-led-televiseur-numerique-102-cm-full-hd-1080p-40pfl5625h_12/prd/fr/be/





Quand je branche mon Macbook dessus je suis obliger de le redémarrer  car la souris du mac ce fige ou plus tôt le trackpad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une fois  le Macbook redémarrer l'écran s'affiche sur la tv en 1080p le problème  est que si je ferme le capot du mac il y a aucun signale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Le mac  n'es pas en veille a se moment là)  

je me suis dit que le flux HD du mac en HD ou de la tv en HD full  n'était pas compatible( trop puissant) pour le câble VGA  

donc je doit peut être investir dans un adaptateur mini dvi vers  HDMI non ? 

PS: faite pas attention au fautes


----------



## tatooye (25 Juin 2010)

Aidez moi quoi


----------



## tatooye (23 Septembre 2010)

On ne ma toujours pas répondue et le problème persiste et est toujours la et sa commence a devenir très urgent l'écran de mon macbook risque de me lâché la il déconne vraiment beaucoup


----------



## tatooye (14 Octobre 2010)

MERCI CARREMENT MON ECREAN A EU LE TEMPS DE MOURIR VOUS NE M'AVEZ MEME PAS REPONDUE MAINTENANT JE SUIS BIEN DANS LA MERDE


----------



## enockii (14 Octobre 2010)

Lol je suis plus ou moins dans le même cas que toi :
moi lorsque je clique sur "detecter les moniteurs" mon macbook pro a l'ecran bleu claire pendant trois secondes et apres il revient a la normal et sans aucun changement.
J'ai tout essayer : redemarer ecran et mac, la mise en veille aussi

MAIS NADA j'ai le seum


----------



## edd72 (14 Octobre 2010)

tatooye a dit:


> MERCI CARREMENT MON ECREAN A EU LE TEMPS DE MOURIR VOUS NE M'AVEZ MEME PAS REPONDUE MAINTENANT JE SUIS BIEN DANS LA MERDE




De rien


----------



## tatooye (15 Octobre 2010)

enockii a dit:


> Lol je suis plus ou moins dans le même cas que toi :
> moi lorsque je clique sur "detecter les moniteurs" mon macbook pro a l'ecran bleu claire pendant trois secondes et apres il revient a la normal et sans aucun changement.
> J'ai tout essayer : redemarer ecran et mac, la mise en veille aussi
> 
> MAIS NADA j'ai le seum



Enfin un poste :rateau: salut toi tu utilise un mini dvi vers vga ou hdmi ?? moi je pense que si j'utilise un cable mini-dvi vers vga sa va résoudre le problème mais sa m'embête de débourser 29 euro pour un truck qui vas peut être pas marché 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h37 ----------

p**in :rateau:J'ai tester avec le même équipement (voire plus haut) mais cette fois si avec le Macbook banc 2010  de ma mère sous Snow Léo sa passe nickel :confuses: même pas besoins de reboot on le branche en écran ouvert ou fermé et sa passe :confuses: je commence a me dire que le problème viens du logiciel de mon Macbook alu qui est sous leopard 10.5 je crois (peut pas vérifié écran deade)


----------



## tatooye (15 Octobre 2010)

Probleme résolue j'ai acheter le mini dysplay port vers hdmi et tout fonctionne parfaitement  merci mon chers fofo qui ne ma servie a rien


----------

